# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Allergische reactie op speelgoed

## stefanie hummelink

Hallo,

Ik ben student Consumentenwetenschappen aan de universiteit van Wageningen en ben op dit moment bezig met een onderzoek naar allergische reacties op speelgoed bij kinderen. Dit onderzoek doe ik in opdracht van het Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu (RIVM). Het kan bijvoorbeeld voorkomen dat kinderen jeuk, uitslag of andere eczeem-achtige klachten krijgen na het spelen met speelgoed. Dit is natuurlijk erg vervelend.\

Om erachter te komen in hoeverre het voorkomt dat kinderen allergisch of overgevoelig reageren op speelgoed wil ik graag in gesprek komen met ouders van kinderen die weleens allergisch of overgevoelig hebben gereageerd op speelgoed.

Heeft uw kind weleens allergisch of overgevoelig gereageerd na in aanraking te zijn geweest met speelgoed? Wilt u meewerken aan mijn onderzoek door antwoord te geven op enkele vragen? Neem dan s.v.p. via dit forum of per mail contact op met mij.

Alvast bedankt voor uw medewerking!

Groeten, Stefanie Hummelink
e-mail: [email protected]

----------

